# Problems with AGR website



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 8, 2016)

So far, I've never had problems accessing my AGR account on AGR website. However, while I can pull up my info on the pull down column, I am not able to actually access the AGR web pages like "HOME", All Transactions, etc. this afternoon 9/8. Is anyone else having problems with this website's web pages.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep, you are right. I tried logging in, got a "password and username do not match" message. When I corrected to the new password that I chose to match my Amtrak account (long time ago, LOL), it accepted it but went nowhere. The "log in" button grayed-out, but the dialog box did not close. I can close the dialog manually, but I am not logged-in and cannot see "my account" (just opens the login dialog again). I am guessing it is just down, and hopefully will come back up again by tomorrow.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 8, 2016)

It's all those people registering for the double points.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2016)

I have no problem. But when I pulled up my account, I saw a 20K award redemption that I did not make on 9/2! (Actually it was my trip in October. It showed -20,000, but did not appear the total was changed.)


----------



## Pooh2 (Sep 8, 2016)

Not working here either..


----------



## San Walkeen (Sep 8, 2016)

No problems here on the AGR pages with windows 10 and Firefox.


----------



## Tony in Ann Arbor (Sep 9, 2016)

Fascinating. It worked fine when I logged in and was able to access both my activity and sign up for the double points promotion. When I tried to then log in to my wife's account I could not even get to the AGR site, and now cannot log in to the Amtrak site.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 9, 2016)

Later in the day yesterday I was able to sign on with no problem. Must have been some brief time down while they updated or did some small maintenance.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 9, 2016)

Same thing here--couldn't get in yesterday afternoon, but today is no problem. I went in just after reading about the Double Days on AU and, not having gotten an email for it (that came today), tried to get into the site to register but couldn't.

Maybe they knew we were coming (uninvited AUers trying for double points--shut down the site til they go away! :giggle: )


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tony in Ann Arbor said:


> Fascinating. It worked fine when I logged in and was able to access both my activity and sign up for the double points promotion. When I tried to then log in to my wife's account I could not even get to the AGR site, and now cannot log in to the Amtrak site.


Same here last night. Got into my wife's account this morning and registered her.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 9, 2016)

Works for me today, too. I notice that today I was taken to a log-in page, where yesterday a dialog box popped up.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 9, 2016)

I logged in OK in FF private browsing. When we tried to login to my wife's account, nothing happened when number and password were entered. Then I got

*The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 8014407304435079830*

when I tried other pages not requiring a login. Exited out and tried again. No luck for her account. Mine logged in then gave the above message when going to other pages. Logged out.

With IE, neither of us could get to main page. Then neither of us could get to main page in FF.


----------



## willem (Sep 10, 2016)

That's what I got two days ago (perhaps with different support ID). Yesterday, when I was able to login, I got the dialog box rather than a login page. It sounds like inconsistency is the order of the day, like on Amtrak itself.


----------



## DoB (Sep 10, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> I logged in OK in FF private browsing. When we tried to login to my wife's account, nothing happened when number and password were entered. Then I got
> 
> *The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.*
> 
> ...


I've been consistently getting that error message (with a different support ID) for months when I try to log into my AGR account in Chrome, on multiple computers. If I use Firefox, all is fine.


----------

